# Battery Placement and Wiring



## AnglerC (May 3, 2017)

Just got a 24v 80 thrust Terrova. Plan to wire it this weekend. But I have a few questions. Last summer I restored my 16.5' Aluminum Deep V from the foam up. Follow Link to Project - https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40644I added a large livewell (15 gallon ish) under the front casting deck. Thus adding a lot of weight to the front of the boat. Now I have to figure out where to place the 2 deep cycle batteries to run my Terrova. The Terrova install manual says I can run 8AWG wire for up to 15'. If that's the case then I have a compartment in the rear near the transom to put the batteries. 

Are there any issues or reasons anyone can think of for NOT putting the batteries in this rear compartment?


----------



## AnglerC (May 5, 2017)

So no one even has a thought or opinion??? Or is my question a stupid question?


----------



## natemoen (May 5, 2017)

There is no reason you can't put the batteries in the back. As to the wire gauge, you have to account for the round trip when measuring the length of run. So if your batteries are 15 feet away from the trolling motor that is a 30-foot run.

Low voltage suffers a lot from voltage drop over distances so larger cable is needed, which is more expensive.


----------



## wmk0002 (May 5, 2017)

I'd use 4 ga tinned marine wire. That way it will last forever and if you ever replace that TM with one that draws higher amps (like a 12V 55lb thrust) the wiring will still be appropriate. 

As to location, that depends on your specific boat. For my boat, my single battery is in the front which balances well when underway with just me, however, the front end then sits lower than the rear when I'm working the TM off the bow. With another person it balances well at rest but then they cant sit too far forward or else I have to trim the motor up and I get a little wetter.


----------



## skipper123 (May 10, 2017)

I have the same motor with only a six foot run so I'm not sure if that means 12 ft or not. I ran # 6 copper stranded wire good for 60amps and bought the alu butt connectors at Home Depot with a allen set in each end to tightening down on the wire then covered them with a short piece of rubber heater hose and wrapped them in #88 3M thick electrical tape. The book with my motor said to use a 50amp circuit breaker which I did but 8ga wire is only good for 40amps. I had rather have to wire rated to carry more than the circuit breaker and not the other way around. Also O Rilleys sales electrical compression wire ends that clamps down on the wire for a good connection with out having to solder. I bought several different sizes for #4, #2, #6 and #8 gauge wire. They make a good solid connection at the battery. I also bought some electrical lugs that has a hole to slip over the screws on the circuit breaker and a Allen set on the other end that tightens down on the wire. The ring on the compression terminal was to big for the circuit breaker. If you visit the electrical wholesalers like greybar or sheley electric you will find and assortment of electrical connectors made from alu so as not to rust and makes a really good connection. The Terrova disconnects from power when stowed and since my circuit breaker had a trip switch I did not use a plug on the trolling motor. Most of the ones I have used burn up anyway and cause more problems. This set up has worked great and none of the wires or connections even feel warm after running on high for 30 min.


----------

